# Lakers vs Clippers - Fri 3/7



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/8882/36dt2.png">​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We will win by 15+ points.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kaman vs. Gasol looks like a good match-up. Will RadMan be back?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Radman already came back last game.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

farzadkavari said:


> Radman already came back last game.


Hahaha, I didn't know. Thanks. I saw parts of the game, but I guess I missed him. 

How did he look? I'm hoping he can take some minutes from Walton soon. Walton's midrange to longrange shot has been fugly at best.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Hahaha, I didn't know. Thanks. I saw parts of the game, but I guess I missed him.
> 
> How did he look? I'm hoping he can take some minutes from Walton soon. Walton's midrange to longrange shot has been fugly at best.


he looked decent on defense, better than luke. i think he's longer/taller and is at least as fast as luke. he didn't really shoot much. overall, he's still loads better than luke in just about every facet (shooting, defense, and even passing).

btw, anyone notice that we are playing the rockets (16 game wining streak) and the jazz (17 home game winning streak) on the road... in about 1 week?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No one is comparable to how bad Luke looked most of the game on Tuesday.

We're also playing @ Dallas and @ NO on that road trip. That is going to be a very hard 4 game set.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im looking forward to the houston game.. in a way, i hope they continue their winning streak so we can snap it.

i think the houston game is gonna be a good one.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know if I can survive another start by Walton. Radman should be ready by now... 2 weeks for a calf strain? Damn.

I think I'll go to sleep in about 2 hours so I'll be able to wake up for the game (I'm tired as hell), I've gotten too used to watching them play live in the last 2 months, I just don't think I can wait til morning to catch the game .

They better play better than the last 3 games, damn it! It's about time the starters get some rest in the 4th...

Go Lakers!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I really hope Radman starts over Walton.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

David Stern is on FSN ATM


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Radman is starting...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic is starting tonight. Good news.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Watch Dickau score 30 tonight .


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God the clippers are missing some easy shots


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Utah and Suns battling right now. A loss tonight and a win for the Lakers would be a great night.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice putback by Odom.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Spurs are playing in Denver, hopefully Denver can steal one.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lamar is active, good news.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Radman active, good sign.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher is terrible


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Offensive rebounding? Yes, ma'am . If this team could cut down on some of the unneccesary turnovers, I'd be even happier.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

and vlade has two fouls..... here's luke


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great to see Radman start for us tonight.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> and vlade has two fouls..... here's luke


Kill me now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Great to see Radman start for us tonight.


That lasted all of 6 minutes...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pautacular


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher with 9 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher is 4/6 shooting for 9 points. Wow. I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Pau! Finally.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> Fisher is terrible


I temporarily withdrawal this statement.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kaman looks like a freaking lumberjack out there...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus, they are in the Double Bonus. 

All starters except for radman who has 2, have a foul and Walton has a foul.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... what is Walton thinking.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

luke walton


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Luke... just stop shooting all together. I doubt that those baskets you happen to hit make watching you miss all the time worth it.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

stop shooting puke.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play by Kobe and Odom.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Why does lunk walton suck?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

luke 0/4... he's on par.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke comes in, takes 4 shots, misses them all. Typical Luke.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton misses every attempt.. that quarter.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Did anyone think he'd hit that?

What I find impressive about Walton is that he'll post and make his turnaround jumper (if you can call it that) against any defender. For Christ's sake, can't he see that Maggette is twice his size, maybe another play would be more fitting.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Did anyone think he'd hit that?
> 
> What I find impressive about Walton is that he'll post and make his turnaround jumper (if you can call it that) against any defender. For Christ's sake, can't he see that Maggette is twice his size, maybe another play would be more fitting.


I hate that little shot of his. I remember one game that same little turnaround jumper got blocked 3 times in a row.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Wow... what is Walton thinking.





Plastic Man said:


> Luke... just stop shooting all together. I doubt that those baskets you happen to hit make watching you miss all the time worth it.





Imdaman said:


> stop shooting puke.





farzadkavari said:


> Why does lunk walton suck?





afobisme said:


> luke 0/4... he's on par.





Basel57 said:


> Luke comes in, takes 4 shots, misses them all. Typical Luke.





Eternal said:


> Walton misses every attempt.. that quarter.



Consensus... Luke Walton is terrible.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Thornton picks up his 3rd! Good news to see.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play by Pau there! Lakers up 4.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice shot Farmar... Wow


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What are with these passes... jesus, did we watch the Harlem Globetrotters for inspiration?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice D there. I think Turiaf got the block there...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar just turned the machine on manual


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to get this lead into double digits. Nice move by Odom there.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice steal Farmar... bad finish.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jordan didn't steal that b all because he was selfish, he just had a bitter taste in his mouth for missing that dunk.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice play by Lamar! Good game by him so far.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We need to put the Clippers away... and stop letting them hang around.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> jordan didn't steal that b all because he was selfish, he just had a bitter taste in his mouth for missing that dunk.


More so that Sasha is slower.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^ Co-signed.

In other news, with less than 2 minutes to play in Phoenix, the Jazz lead 116-114. Denver leads in the 2nd 35-33 .


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We don't seem too focused. Good thing the Clippers suck


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

1 shot per point that Machine and Luke manage to score.. Burnett's vanilla, so you know I'm going to pay the price..


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Gasol's soft touch is like poetry compared to Kwame's ______ (insert something awful sounding here).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In others news, the Suns are down by 4 to the Jazz with 30 seconds left.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> In others news, the Suns are down by 4 to the Jazz with 30 seconds left.


Boozer is such a beast.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And Shaq got his 20 points^^.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> And Shaq got his 20 points^^.


Yeah, I was surprised by that, but good for him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Boozer fouls out. Revenge of the flop!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8-point lead is good, but we should be leading by more.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Suns continue to lose. Gotta love it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see the Suns get another loss! They keep going down the drain.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Suns continue to lose. Gotta love it.


Only 1 and a half game infront of the Warriors for 2nd place in the Pacific. Wow, how quickly things have changed.

If only Denver could pull out the win now.. not looking good so far.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I love having Radman back!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radman! 8 points in the first few minutes of the 3rd quarter!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Radman again!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

hell yeah


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see Radman back in game shape, with this being his second game back.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish seems to have found his stroke finally. Also nice to see.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like Fisher is back on track! Another 3 for him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And Vlad has 4 fouls

Welcome back luke


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I hate Puke.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Luke should seriously go to the D-League and get his confidence up


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why oh why does he continue to shoot?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Luke should seriously go to the D-League and get his confidence up


I agree with this 100%.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton walks right into a steal. Lucky him...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Too bad he can't walk into a made basket then .

He's attempted 8 shots already. I seriously can't understand that. It's not like he's a shooter and we need him to break out of his slump... pass the freaking ball.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice play!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play Gasol on finding Odom!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2 Points! LUKE MADE 2 POINTS!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Puke actually makes a shot...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Too bad he can't walk into a made basket then .
> 
> He's attempted 8 shots already. I seriously can't understand that. It's not like he's a shooter and we need him to break out of his slump... pass the freaking ball.


He just did practically.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

we're not winning by enough


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

hell yeah


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow what a play by Kobe... keeping the ball, then knocking down that 3.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The ball sharing has really picked up in the 2nd half. I'm loving it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> we're not winning by enough


We should be up 50... sloppy play tonight.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> The ball sharing has really picked up in the 2nd half. I'm loving it.


Great ball sharing = huge lead against Clippers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just found out that my uncle got 5 free tickets to the Clippers game tomorrow in a suite at Staples, and he told me to go! Even though it's the Wolves @ Clippers, that would be fun! I'll wear my Lakers gear!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Just found out that my uncle got 5 free tickets to the Clippers game tomorrow in a suite at Staples, and he told me to go! Even though it's the Wolves @ Clippers, that would be fun! I'll wear my Lakers gear!


Better bring a pillow.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I think a tear just dropped from my eye. What a beautiful 3rd quarter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice jinx on Gasol...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh my God, Walton... where's all that high basketball IQ crap now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton does it again...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

All starters in double figures already.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like we will be gaining another game over the Suns tonight. :yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Next victim: Sacramento Queens.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

MAchine!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Tacos today...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

hell yeah


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

BH likes men... extra sweaty men.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

100-65!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Push it to 40, push it to 40!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Denver with a breakout third quarter. I hope they keep it up!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why are the Clips still playing their starters...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Mbenga with 3 turnaround jumpers already. Wow .


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

maaaaabenga
is killing the clippers 


ahahahahahahah


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Dj Mbenga lookied like Tim Duncan out there 


Bench with a standing ovation after his 3 straight buckets:lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Mbenga owns the Clippers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Clippers rule


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Why are the Clips still playing their starters...


im guessing Al is still playing being that he IS a rookie and the more time he gets the better BUT **** even at this point having him out there is stupid

the clippers should be ashamed of themselves, if your a coach what do you tell a team that sucks soo much ? "yeah guys just go out there and do whatever you want" :lol:

you guys should watch it on Ch.5 the things Ralph Lawler and Mike Smith have been talking about since this game has been over is funny


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Machine birth day.. He is however old the world is


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great game!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"here come the clippers........!" 

ahhahaaaahhahaahh


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What a fitting way to end the game!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn the clippers look more like a generic team now than ever before


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Everyone has at least 1 point now! Great to see.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

COBY again!!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG COBY COBY COBY!



:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> :lol: I have higher standards than you.


Eternal and Dusty sitting in a tree... K I S S I N G. 

E&D

ED


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> :lol: I have higher standards than you.


:lol:


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Man Laker fans have the luxury to chant and root for Kobe even when Kobe is sitting on the bench


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Denver is starting to pull away


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

spurs down 15 oh yeah.. i love it.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Coby's shot looks really sharp, i am impressed.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Stop editing me!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Lakers win by 40 SUNS and Spurs loose, what a geat way to way start the weekend


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

keep the male bonding to yourselves guys..


AND HELL YEAH LAKERS!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> spurs down 15 oh yeah.. i love it.


Lakers will soon be in first.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Dur Dur Dur, Dur Dur Dur Dur



Can anyone translate hillbilly?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

coby will never make it in the NBA.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pgX-hiQdfFw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pgX-hiQdfFw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PJQVlVHsFF8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PJQVlVHsFF8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

im hooked on a feeling, and that feeling is winning.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Back on top of the West


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Dam I hope the Lakers don't play denver the first round. They are looking real good tonight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hope we do play the nuggets.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Can anyone translate hillbilly?


Your disgusting... posting that Hasselhoff. =\


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

It's good to see the Spurs have the toughest remaining schedule in the West. It's also pretty amazing that all the top 9 teams in the West, their opponents winning percentage are all .500 or above.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man the West is gonna be a dog fight. I'm really start to feellike we can do this. We seem strangely much more resilent than I thought we could be. Kobe leads us playing with resolve but Gasol is mentally alot tougher than I thought before he got here, he's pretty competitive. 

Teams are gonna catch hell containing us for 4 quarters we have that spurtability where we can hit 3-4 3's and bust a game open.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good win for the Lakers tonight. I'm surprised how easy of a win it was though. Clippers were done after 2 quarters. Great game to get rest for our starters though. Especially considering the Lakers will probably get another physical game from the Kings.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Man the West is gonna be a dog fight. I'm really start to feellike we can do this. We seem strangely much more resilent than I thought we could be. Kobe leads us playing with resolve but Gasol is mentally alot tougher than I thought before he got here, he's pretty competitive.
> 
> Teams are gonna catch hell containing us for 4 quarters we have that spurtability where we can hit 3-4 3's and bust a game open.


i agree we're more resilient, but im not sure that we are a top 3 team without andrew bynum. our defense lacking far too much.

boston and san antonio are definitely better than us. i'll throw in detroit too.

don't forget that utah and new orleans are quite resilient as well, and they won't give up without a fight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Your disgusting... posting that Hasselhoff. =\


Too bad I didn't do it.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

great w to put us back on top of the western conference


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

afobisme said:


> our defense lacking far too much.


It can always improve but FYI: Lakers allow 4th lowest FG%, 4th lowest in 3pt%, 18th in points allowed (100.45), but 2nd in point differential(7.67).

They are the 4th best rebounding team, 6th in blocks, 6th in steals

http://www.nba.com/statistics/sortable_team_statistics/sortable1.html?cnf=1&prd=1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and by the way, who should I give player of the game to? DJ MBENGA?!

Or Fisher for semi-hopefully breaking out of his slump? Or any one of the other handful of players that scored in double digits?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Odom for POTG
15 PTS, 8 BOARDS, 4 ASSISTS, 4 STEALS, 2 BLOCKS


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Odom for POTG
> 15 PTS, 8 BOARDS, 4 ASSISTS, 4 STEALS, 2 BLOCKS


Sounds good.


----------

